# Best online Car auction site?



## blogmad (11 Aug 2005)

I'm researching online car auctions sites within Ireland and I'm wondering if anybody has any experience of using them, recommendations etc.


----------



## RS2K (11 Aug 2005)

I don't know any auction sites (how could you bid on a car blind?), but the following are ok for sourcing cars:-

www.autotrader.ie
www.buyand sell.ie
www.cbg.ie
www.carzone.ie
www.nicemove.ie

HTH


----------



## Lemurz (11 Aug 2005)

Consumer........
[broken link removed]

http://www.ebay.ie/
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

Trade.........
http://www.pjmckennacars.ie/
http://www.trade2trade.ie/
http://www.tradesales.ie/


----------

